# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Jupiter 5 CFL Downlight

## deeps

Has anyone tried these?  Commercial Lighting - Jupiter5 Dimmable 20w Round Recessed Energy Saving Downlight Kit (Equiv. 125w) - MICA Lighting 
What is the light spread like? Are they a viable downlight replacement  in terms of intensity, start up time, light spread, light colour etc.

----------


## Armers

My folks have these in the Lounge and Family room. 6 in the lounge room and 5 in the family room. Both rooms are set on two switches, to give half light and full light (3 on one switch 3 on the other). 
 With all the lights on it gives a nice livable light. Enough to read in, if would make it 8 if it was lighting the kitchen.  
The light is a warm light, we're using cheap globes from the store we bought the Jupiter's from. It takes about 20-30secs to warm up to full intensity but you have enough light to move around the room once they're turned on.  
The rooms they're installed in are both the same size being 4.5 x 6.5 ish in size. Celing hight being 2.7.  
All in all they look good, if its helping the power bill then all good. If not they're better then the two bayonets that were orignaly there so still a plus.  
If you have any other questions ask away  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## deeps

Thanks for your reply.  
How dim are the lights when turned on? I have some GU10 CFLs in my room atm, and they are only at about 20% brightness when switched on...  
Have you tried with any different globes other than the cheap generic ones that came with it?  
Thanks alot  :Smilie:

----------

